# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Template Project Configuration

## vtraveller

What's the deal with the Template Project Configuration?

After converting some VS2008 projects into VS2010 they appear and seem meaningless (C++).

I read somewhere that this is a bug in conversion that you didn't have time to fix and that you need to open the .vxproj file and take them out of the XML.

Is this really true?  If so, when's the fix?

----------

